# Grooming for a Shih-Tzu/Bichon Frise cross?



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

Any suggestions on how to get a Zuchon clipped and groomed? Mine is just a puppy yet, but the hair is getting pretty long around her feet and also around her eyes.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Mine is a Shih tzu/cocker/poodle mix. I had her done in a puppy cut. I had the same problem with not being able to see her eyes and her hair was getting so long on her feet I was having trouble cutting her nails. She looks great now. I love her expresive eyes!


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks. I know absolutely nothing about different cuts, so I'll have to find a groomer and ask about the puppy cut for Annie. She has the cutest, expressive eyes, too, but we can hardly see them right now.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

A Zuchon? LOL

Try a puppy cut.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Now while she's little is a great time to bring her in to the groomer regularly to get her used to the whole process. You can always have her face and feet trimmed and a bath, if you find a good groomer they'll run clippers near and along her body to get her used to the noise and feel of them. She probably needs a nail trim now as well.


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

They call them Zuchons, Shichons, Shi-Bi, Teddy bears. Not sure which is supposed to be right, but I see the Shichon used the most. 
I had her nails trimmed at the vets a few weeks ago. They were so sharp!! 
I have a friend who recommended a groomer so I'll give her a call and get it done soon. 
Thanks!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Call around to a groomer and ask to bring her in a for a puppy first. They will just get her used to clippers and the smells and noises of a grooming shop. That ay when she is older she wont be so scared. As a groomer in training its great to see dogs whos owners bring them in just for a learning process. You could ask for just a puppy cut.



Ardy said:


> They call them Zuchons, Shichons, Shi-Bi, Teddy bears. Not sure which is supposed to be right, but I see the Shichon used the most.
> QUOTE]
> 
> well what would be right is a ichon/shitzu cross. as there is no nae for a mixed breed


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Telling a groomer you want a "puppy cut" really tells the groomer nothing! LOL A Bichon's coat is very different from that of a Shih Tzu, but, a professional groomer will be able to know what will or won't work for your puppy. You need to be specific about how you want the head and face clipped, and how long/short you want the body clipped. Puppy hair differs in texture from that of an adult, and since you have a mixed breed, it's anybody's guess what your dog will end up with in the end, but, your groomer will be able to tell you what she can (or can't) do, based on your puppy's coat now, and once she's gone through coat change.


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

I took Annie to a groomer today, and she got her first clip. She didn't do bad except she really fought having her face and head done. she finally calmed down a little after the bath, and the groomer managed to clip her face so that at least we can see her eyes now. For her body, the groomer just clipped her the same length pretty much all over. She looks so much better. I would put a picture on here but I don't know how to do it. Would anybody like to give me directions?

Hmmmm....I thought I had it figured out, uploaded Annie's picture, but it doesn't show up on my posts.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Open an account at www.photobucket.com upload your photos. When your photos are there use the IMG code on the bottom of each pic right click, copy come back to the forum & in the message window paste & the pic should load.
Look forward to seeing her new clip. Get her used to being brushed or combed every day to get her used to being groomed in between clips. I find a comb with revolving teeth the best.


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks. I'll try getting her picture on.
I usually do brush her every day, and she doesn't mind that except for her head. She doesn't even like the brush on her head, so I'll have to keep working on that.

<img src='http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2007-8/1273393/AnnieinSept009-1.JPG' width=640 height=477 >










That didn't work. I had her pictures on village photos so I copied it there and pasted it here, but it just shows the URL, not the picture.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

try taking out the < and > as well as the img=source, JUST the URL inbetween the IMG tags. 










take out the spaces, and voila


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

You are quite welcome! She's a cutie.


----------

